# INFJ/ENTP Hybrid.. possible?



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey everybody, just trying to gain some clarity/get some opinions. So, I've been studying the myers briggs and the enneagram for about a year and a half now and I'm pretty sure I have my type down however I find myself doubting once again so I'm looking for help. On the enneagram side I always pop up as either a type 9w1 or type 5w4 in that order. And when I test for the myers briggs I usually pop up as an INFJ. My percentages will show in my signature for reference if that helps at all. I find other rationals quite stimulating and fun (type 5s). I love a good discussion, and have many interests. I can relate to individuals quite well because I like to think of myself as the jack of all trades yet the master of none. Its like a blessing and a curse because I'm good enough to hang with someone in a certain activity, but not good enough to actually be impressive.. lol. :wink: don't get me wrong, I'm good @ what I deem myself good @, but not many things. I like to think of myself as a peacemaker, I don't like conflict in my life. Any aspect of it. I don't like remaining idle and I enjoy an inner circle of friends wherever I go. its like I'm a temporary extravert, after I've built my circle, I go back to being an introvert. Anyway long story short... I show qualities of both types.. whatcha think?


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

INFJs seem to have the easiest time identifying with others. solves both mysteries: a) you have an extrovert streak, b) you relate to a type that isn't your own (and not a far cry considering the similarity between our functions.)

additionally, your writing strikes me more as FJ than NP. hope this helps


----------



## Prestmackine (Jan 21, 2010)

I know one ENTP for sure and our thinking habits are completely different. Sometimes he can appear too science based but were both eccentric so who knows!


----------



## Havane (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I really don't think that you're an ENTP. 9w1s and 5w4s are much more commonly INFJs than ENTPs. If you're really uncertain about your type, you may want to consider other possibilities (such as ENFJ or INFP), but I highly doubt that you're an ENTP.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

That's funny, I have a side to me that makes me sometimes feel similar to INFJ's. Your post doesn't really outline why you're stuck between those specific types, more detail might help. But I agree that your writing strikes me more as INFJ. INFJ's are usually very smart and have very strong rational abilities. The difference is that their introverted Intuition/ extraverted Feeling tend to cloud their Thinking when it comes to personal subjects and decisions. ENTP's tend to be eccentric and some of us can be very emotional as an attribute of that - but in practicality, ENTP's always approach things with logic and with at least some insensitivity. ENTP's are social but INFJ's are ultimately much much more empathetic.


----------

